# 502 errors after using portmanager update



## Anon (Oct 28, 2012)

```
2012/10/28 03:57:20 [error] 958#0: *160 upstream prematurely closed connection while reading response
 header from upstream, client: **.**.**.**, server: ..., request: "POST /post.php HTTP/1.1", upstream:
 "fastcgi://unix:/tmp/php.sock:", host: "...", referrer: "..."
```

I do the portmanager updates, reboot the system, then I begin having 502 errors. I don't understand this. All the NGINX and PHP configurations are the same. Does this mean that the "fastcgi://unix:/tmp/php.sock" needs to be forced to start? How could I do that? Please help, anyone.


----------



## Anon (Oct 28, 2012)

Just tried a netstat.


```
# netstat
Active UNIX domain sockets
Address  Type   Recv-Q Send-Q    Inode     Conn     Refs  Nextref Addr
ffffff0004f5ac30 stream      0      0 ffffff0052c523b0        0        0        0 /tmp/mysql.sock
ffffff0004f5aa50 stream      0      0        0 ffffff0004f5a000        0        0
ffffff0004f5a000 stream      0      0        0 ffffff0004f5aa50        0        0
ffffff0004f5a0f0 stream      0      0        0 ffffff0004f5a1e0        0        0
ffffff0004f5a1e0 stream      0      0        0 ffffff0004f5a0f0        0        0
ffffff0004f5a2d0 stream      0      0        0 ffffff0004f5a3c0        0        0
ffffff0004f5a3c0 stream      0      0        0 ffffff0004f5a2d0        0        0
ffffff0004f5a4b0 stream      0      0        0 ffffff0004f5a5a0        0        0
ffffff0004f5a5a0 stream      0      0        0 ffffff0004f5a4b0        0        0
[b]ffffff0004f5a690 stream      0      0 ffffff0004ea2938        0        0        0 /tmp/php.sock[/b]
ffffff0004f5a780 stream      0      0        0 ffffff0004f5a870        0        0
ffffff0004f5a870 stream      0      0        0 ffffff0004f5a780        0        0
ffffff0004f5ae10 stream      0      0 ffffff00529103b0        0        0        0 /var/run/devd.pipe
ffffff0004f5b000 dgram       0      0        0 ffffff0004f5ba50        0        0
ffffff0004f5ad20 dgram       0      0        0 ffffff0004f5a960        0        0
ffffff0004f5a960 dgram       0      0 ffffff0004f23588        0 ffffff0004f5ad20        0 /var/run/logpriv
ffffff0004f5ba50 dgram       0      0 ffffff0052910b10        0 ffffff0004f5b000        0 /var/run/log
```

I don't get this!


----------



## Anon (Oct 28, 2012)

If anyone knows a way to revert all the things portmanager did please tell me. This is such a headache.


----------



## Anon (Oct 28, 2012)

```
# sockstat
USER     COMMAND    PID   FD PROTO  LOCAL ADDRESS         FOREIGN ADDRESS      
[b]www      php-fpm    2890  0  stream /tmp/php.sock[/b]
smmsp    sendmail   1138  3  dgram  -> /var/run/log
root     sendmail   1132  3  dgram  -> /var/run/logpriv
root     sendmail   1132  4  tcp4   127.0.0.1:25          *:*
root     sshd       1124  3  tcp6   *:22                  *:*
root     sshd       1124  4  tcp4   *:22                  *:*
mysql    mysqld     1123  11 tcp4   *:3306                *:*
mysql    mysqld     1123  14 stream /tmp/mysql.sock
etc... etc...
```


----------



## Anon (Oct 28, 2012)

Going to bed now I can't stay up any longer, this problem is killing me. Please if anyone can help, if anyone has even the slightest advice, please give it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anon (Oct 28, 2012)

One last thing tried before I goto sleep, I attempted to deinstall NGINX and then reinstall it. That did not help.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 28, 2012)

This is not really related to portmanager.  Some software was updated incorrectly.  Stop using portmanager, it's not compatible with the latest changes to ports.  But also, always read /usr/ports/UPDATING before updating or installing new ports.  There are often a few manual steps that have to be done, but they usually need to be done before any automated updates.


----------



## Anon (Oct 28, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> This is not really related to portmanager.  Some software was updated incorrectly.  Stop using portmanager, it's not compatible with the latest changes to ports.  But also, always read /usr/ports/UPDATING before updating or installing new ports.  There are often a few manual steps that have to be done, but they usually need to be done before any automated updates.



Sir, thanks for the advice, I appreciate it. But you have to realize I'm trying to fix my broken server right now, I'm trying to get it back and operating. I understand I made a mistake, but please put yourself in my shoes right now. I'm desperate for help fixing this problem. I've learned my lesson already I just need to get this fixed.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 28, 2012)

I responded to that in the other, nearly-identical thread.


----------



## Anon (Oct 28, 2012)

Issues solved by portupgrade, thanks wblock.


----------

